# [Off] Windows Server 2003 VS Windows Server 2000 (resolu)

## apocryphe

Bon je tiens a dire avant tout que ce n'est pas de la provoque ( mais j'autorise ce topic a partir en troll apres 24 heures d'existence )

J'aimerai passer mon ordi familial qui est actuelement sur XP, sous win server, mais je ne sais pas quel est le mieu, donc je demande vos avis, les pour les contre

je tiens a avoir un windows qui tourne en permanence chez moi donc ne me proposez pas de system linux...

j'ai une question aussi particuliere : est ce qu'il gere la multi session simultaner ( le bureau a distance ne delog pas l utilisateur local...)

merci

ps: j'crois avoir fais une boulette...

----------

## anigel

 *apocryphe wrote:*   

> Bon je tiens a dire avant tout que ce n'est pas de la provoque ( mais j'autorise ce topic a partir en troll apres 24 heures d'existence )

 

Moi, pas  :Evil or Very Mad:  !

 *apocryphe wrote:*   

> ps: j'crois avoir fais une boulette...

 

En effet... Ta question serait plus à sa place sur un forum windows je crois (il y en a de très bons, comme celui du laboratoire microsoft par exemple). Et, de plus, tu y recevras certainement des conseils plus avisés que ceux que tu pourrais obtenir ici, sur un forum dédié à Gentoo.

----------

## apocryphe

tu va pas  m'obliger a aller sur un forum gerer par supinfo...

mais je sais qu'ici les gens sont ouvert voir meme sociabiliser parfois !

et puis il y a un niveau eleve, donc... en fait finalement je trouve que c'etait une tres bonne idee ce post

----------

## nuts

bah non, et meme dans la logique, prefere un win server 2003 plutot que 2000. ce dernier est ameliorer et gere plus de truc que je ne pourrais  te citer. apres ca depend de ton budget pour les licenses.

mais bon je trouve ca pas tres malin de poster des sujet pro windows de chez complexe (c'est pas une petite affaire avec xp que tout le monde connais) sur un groupe essentielement linux. c'est comme si t'allais chez apple ou Irix/Aix/HPUX pour en parler

----------

## apocryphe

ba y a pas mal d'etudiants en info ici !

Donc si ils veulent gagner du bles plus tard va faloir qu'ils se mettent un peu sous win et qu'ils codes en VB... mouarf...ESPRIT ELOIGNE TOI DE MON CORPS

Vous n'allez pas faire vos mijorer en me disant que vous n'avez jamais toucher un win de votre vie...

On ne peut pas poster de messages anonymes ici ? y en a peut etre qui ont peur... jsais pas...

enfin bon... j'aurais essaye...

merci de ta reponse mon pti nuts...

----------

## _kal_

c'est un fake ?   :Shocked: 

----------

## bloodaille

 *apocryphe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Donc si ils veulent gagner du bles plus tard va faloir qu'ils se mettent un peu sous win et qu'ils codes en VB...
> 
> 

 

Depuis quand faudrait se mettre à coder sous Wind0w$, qui plus est en VB, pour gagner sa vie ?  :Confused: 

Puis reconnais quand même que ce n'est pas ici que tu auras un avis objectif à ce genre de question...

----------

## bibi.skuk

@apo : toujours aussi bête ?

T'as une license pour lequel ? La machine sert a quoi ? Pourquoi tu veux des utilisateurs distant sur une machine familiale ? openssh, c'est pas bien ? Est-ce bien necessaire ? Pourquoi pas les passer sur un autre OS (même pas sectaire en plus)? Pourquoi des questions pas a leurs places ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Si c'est en vue d'étudier WinServeur pour des raisons professionnelles, prends la version la plus récente... et bien évidemment officielle (il doit bien exister une licence pour étudiants, à vérifier).

----------

## nuts

il existe une license campus pour etudiant. j'en ai deja profiter par le passé. mais bon si on en a besoin juste pour faire du NAT, pas besoin d'un win server...

surtout qu'il est nettement plus complexe qu'un banal XP. 99.9% des personnes ici n'ont du jamais y toucher et prefere plutot se concentrer sur un domaine dont le forum a ete fait: Gentoo GNU/Linux.

c'est pour cette raison que ce topic n'a pas vraiment sa place ici, et que tu auras plus d'infos en allant dans un forum adequat, exemple supinfo comme on te l'a suggéré.

c'est pas parce que le niveau est dit elevé ici, qu'on a la science infuse. le seul niveau d'elevé qu'il y a ici ce sont les connaissances sur unix/linux et encore mieux sur la distribution linux, apres au dela...

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, tout dépend de l'orientation professionnelle que tu envisages : 

- admin système ou réseau : ok, va pour Win Serveur et passe les certifs MS

- analyste-programmeur ? laisse tomber WinServer, étudie plutôt Java et .NET (et C++)

----------

## ultrabug

Salut

En serveur perso chez toi, je te conseille un windows 2000 car ils sont plus "simples" à mon sens que les windows 2003 et leurs brandades de morues...

En ce qui concerne le multi-sessions, chez Microsoft cela s'appele le Terminal Server, donc si tu mets un win2000, il te faudra windows 2000 Terminal Server Edition ! Par contre, je crois que sur 2003, c'est inclus d'office...

Donc si tu n'as pas Win2000 Terminal Server, passe sur un 2003 et toutes les solutions seront présentes je pense.

Bon courage  :Smile: 

----------

## arlequin

Si tu n'as pas de licence pour Win2k3, tu peux télécharger une version d'essai, valide 6 mois ici.

Ceci dit, pensez qu'on ne peut gagner sa vie en informatique qu'en utilisant des logiciels de Microsoft, c'est assez réducteur...

----------

## xaviermiller

Ce n'est pas ce qu'on dit ; perso, je pense qu'il faut avoir les pieds dans tout ce qui vit, UNIX, Win, et d'autres (mainframe, java, ...).

Le tout sans préjugés racistes du genre "beurk winwin".

Car le but de l'informatique a deux pôles

- l'infrastructure

- le métier

tous deux dépendent du choix du client, basé sur de très nombreux critères historiques, financiers, logistiques, commerciaux, ...

En tant qu'informaticiens non-décideurs, nous devons nous adapter à l'environnement qu'on nous propose, afin de produire les outils nécessaires pour que le client puisse réaliser son métier de la façon la plus confortable et adéquate possible.

----------

## ic3rus

Je tournais sous W2k3 avant de passer sous gentoo (une des meilleurs choses qui me soit arrivé cela dit en passant) car petite config donc besoin de perf avant toute chose (450Mhz) et dans un environnement Win, Server 2003 voir meme R2 au mieux c'est vraiment ce qui se fait de meilleur rien qu'au point de vu perf comparé a un vieu XP...

Sinon pour répondre à la question de base oui tu peut te logguer a distance sous win serveur en activant je sais plus trop quel service sans avoir a délogguer l'user local meme si j'en voit pas trop l'interet d'avoir un utilisateur local si c'est pour s'y logguer a distance... (qu'on me dise pas que c'est pour faire tourner une mule ou connerie dans le genre car tout peut etre considéré comme service sous 2003 et démarrer en meme temps que l'OS sans avoir besoin d'ouvrir une session...

voili voilou...y'a pas a hesiter c'est du bon et comme le précisait un post précédent tu peut dl voir meme te faire envoyer gratuitement une version d'essai valide et gratuite pendant 6 mois...plus qu'a réitérer l'envoi pour avoir une nouvelle clée gratuite 6 mois plus tard...juste a changer la clé du systeme sans format et c'est repartit pour 6 mois...

----------

## tlepo

Windows:   :Shocked: 

```

    * Système de brouillage des ondes radar utilisé militairement depuis 1940, se présentant généralement sous la forme de « papillotes » d'aluminium larguées en vol, afin de perturber la réflexion des signaux radar et dissimuler les vraies cibles que sont les bombardiers au milieu de nuages d'échos parasites.

    * Désigne par analogie, dans le jargon des espions, les agents ayant pour mission de noyer les propos d'un opposant au milieu d'un fatras d'âneries pour en neutraliser l'impact en les rendant difficiles d'accès voire inaudibles.

```

Trouvé sur wikipedia. 

A+ T

P.S: mon clavier veut pô saisir le première définition.

----------

## Syl20

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

> En ce qui concerne le multi-sessions, chez Microsoft cela s'appele le Terminal Server, donc si tu mets un win2000, il te faudra windows 2000 Terminal Server Edition ! Par contre, je crois que sur 2003, c'est inclus d'office...

 

Dans Windows 2000 aussi. Le Terminal Server Edition, c'est pour NT 4.0.

Par contre, pour Microsoft, "multi", c'est deux, pas plus. Au-delà, il faut acheter des licences spécifiques.

Bref :

- S'il te faut absolument du multi-sessions, Il te faut un Windows Server. Mais si tu peux éviter, fais-le.

- Si tu as une machine peu puissante, privilégie Windows 2000.

- Si c'est pour des besoins professionnels ou liés (études), privilégie Windows 2003.

- Sinon, Installe XP, plus VNC, et cygwin pour rendre la bécane plus agréable à utiliser.

----------

## nuts

pas VNC, le remote desktop c'est mieux

----------

## apocryphe

Jviens d'installer Win Server 2003 R2, et finalement j'suis content de mon choix, c'est vrai qu'a debut tout est un peu bloque... mais bon vive le clickodrome

a moi les uptime de plusieurs mois... et la gestion de l ordi du PC de famille a distance... ( c est vraiment bien foutu le system multi session simultane ), ca permet d'eviter de faire du qemu/vmware foireux... au moin la j'ai un truc bien en live depuis Gentoo

je le conseil meme a ce qui font du desktop... car Xp meme pro c'est un scandal il manque trop de truc d'administration

----------

## xaviermiller

 *apocryphe wrote:*   

> je le conseil meme a ce qui font du desktop... car Xp meme pro c'est un scandal il manque trop de truc d'administration

 

Heu... suffit de rendre visible le menu "Administrative tools" et de jouer avec le "Management Console"...

----------

## nuts

 *apocryphe wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> je le conseil meme a ce qui font du desktop... car Xp meme pro c'est un scandal il manque trop de truc d'administration

 

ca c'est parce que tu y connais pas grand chose. meme si toi tu ne vois pas tout sous win, t'inquiete pas qu'il y a de tres nombreux outil qui permettent de faire enormement de chose dont tu ignore l'existance tout simplement parce que tu ne regarde que "la surface de la chose"

----------

## apocryphe

nuts

ba tu peut me dire comment "sous la surface des choses" avec une licence a 200 euro xp pro comment faire une simple multi session simultaner poste local / rdesktop... sans qu'un des user soit delogger ?

----------

## anigel

 *apocryphe wrote:*   

> ba tu peut me dire comment "sous la surface des choses" avec une licence a 200 euro xp pro comment faire une simple multi session simultaner poste local / rdesktop... sans qu'un des user soit delogger ?

 

Justement, on ne fait pas. C'est là la différence fondamentale entre un produit "serveur" (windows 2003), et un produit "desktop" (xp pro). Mais en plus d'être très largement OFF, le débat s'éloigne du sujet...

----------

## nuts

 *apocryphe wrote:*   

> nuts
> 
> ba tu peut me dire comment "sous la surface des choses" avec une licence a 200 euro xp pro comment faire une simple multi session simultaner poste local / rdesktop... sans qu'un des user soit delogger ?

 

ca j'en sais rien et je pense que c'est sur ce genre de plan ou t'as la difference entre une station de travail et un serveur ^^.

maintenant pour avoir tenu les bouquins de certif m$ winxp - 2003 entre les mains, et vu leur epaisseur, c'est la que je me permets de dire qu'il y a des chose que tu ne vois pas car il faut savoir et connaitre. apres c'est sur qu'entre un home/pro/les differente version serveur, qui peu le plus peu le moins, mais faut garder en tete les difference fondamental entre tous. le pro tu bosse, tu fais un tas de truc que tu peux enumerer tellement qu'il y en a, mais surtout c'est orienté monoposte car c'est pour du workstation... etc...

----------

## Syl20

 *nuts wrote:*   

> pas VNC, le remote desktop c'est mieux

 

Mouais... Mais ça me fait mal au c... de dire que M$ fait mieux qu'un équivalent libre.  :Laughing: 

----------

## guilc

 *CneGroumF wrote:*   

>  *nuts wrote:*   pas VNC, le remote desktop c'est mieux 
> 
> Mouais... Mais ça me fait mal au c... de dire que M$ fait mieux qu'un équivalent libre. 

 

Aller, t'as qu'a dire que NX c'est mieux  :Wink: 

Au moins c'est pas MS qui l'a fait, et c'est encore plus performant que rdesktop  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

apocryphe : on est ouvert d'esprit, mais on est des utilisateurs Linux.

C'est un peu comme aller demander a des vegetariens si le filet ou l'oreille de porc c'est meilleur. On va te regarder et peut-etre te crucifier, mais on saura pas te repondre  :Wink: 

Je te conseille www.tek-tips.com -- je le conseille a tout le monde d'ailleurs..

----------

## ultrabug

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> apocryphe : on est ouvert d'esprit, mais on est des utilisateurs Linux.
> 
> C'est un peu comme aller demander a des vegetariens si le filet ou l'oreille de porc c'est meilleur. On va te regarder et peut-etre te crucifier, mais on saura pas te repondre 
> 
> Je te conseille www.tek-tips.com -- je le conseille a tout le monde d'ailleurs..

 

Arretes de changer d'avatar, je t'avais pas reconnu... maintenant je comprend mieux la blague par contre   :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

<off> bah il est convalescent alors son avatar en témoigne  :Mr. Green:  </off>

----------

## Trevoke

Z'etes tous betes  :Smile: 

boozo : ajoute "Pierre Desproges" a ta signature stp, c'est pas bien de pas citer ses sources  :Smile: 

ultrabug : quelle blague.. ? La blague du plus petit violon du monde?

----------

## ultrabug

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Z'etes tous betes 
> 
> boozo : ajoute "Pierre Desproges" a ta signature stp, c'est pas bien de pas citer ses sources 
> 
> ultrabug : quelle blague.. ? La blague du plus petit violon du monde?

 

Les végétariens   :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

<off bis> *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Z'etes tous betes 
> 
> boozo : ajoute "Pierre Desproges" a ta signature stp, c'est pas bien de pas citer ses sources 
> 
> ultrabug : quelle blague.. ? La blague du plus petit violon du monde?

 

houlàlàaa ! ça y'est maintenant tu radotes  :Laughing: 

</off bis>

----------

## Trevoke

C'est pas comme si j'etais vegetarien.. 

Et boozo, je radote pas, j'insiste! Notre generation connait peut-etre, mais les gars de 15 ans peut-etre pas.. Ca commence a faire un bout qu'il est parti avec son cancer, le Desproges.

----------

## boozo

<off 3>et moi j'insiste aussi sur mon libre choix   :Wink:   mais attendu ton état je consens temporairement à satisfaire ta demande le temps que tu récupères   :Mr. Green: </off 3>

----------

## Trevoke

Espece de bachi-bouzouk. Laisse tomber, va   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Pour la citation de Desproges, je mettrais le nom visible, et pas un hyperlien : c'est cacher une info et la rendre peu accessible  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

<off 4>mais mais mais... c'est fini oui !   :Laughing: 

pas du tout en revanche celà permet d'en apprendre bien plus sur l'auteur (et de l'entendre) que simplement d'en connaitre le nom et de passer à autre chose sans savoir de quoi il retourne...

Rien de tel que de la curiosité non satisfaite pour avancer   :Wink:   </off 4>

PS: au sujet messieurs, au sujet    :Mr. Green: 

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, mais un navigateur texte ou un lecteur d'écran risque de "sucrer" l'hyperlien

----------

## PabOu

 *boozo wrote:*   

> celà permet d'en apprendre bien plus sur l'auteur (et de l'entendre) que simplement d'en connaitre le nom et de passer à autre chose sans savoir de quoi il retourne...
> 
> Rien de tel que de la curiosité non satisfaite pour avancer  :wink:  </off 4>

 

C'est tellement vrai, que j'ai cliqué ;) je m'instruis, je suis sur le site et j'aime ! alors pour les autres : silence, vous n'avez pas raison :p fini les hors sujet ;)

----------

